

Easy blogging with iPython notebooks and the pelican static site generator - dfrodriguez143
http://danielfrg.github.com/blog/2013/02/16/blogging-pelican-ipython-notebook/
Blogging with iPython notebooks is now easier than ever.
======
dfrodriguez143
Blogging with iPython notebooks has never been easier.

